# Help me quick!



## StompieZA (4/9/19)

Hey guys,

So now that you are already here and i got your attention...lol 

Please help me by voting for my design which i have submitted, I would really appreciate this!!

It will only take 2 seconds!! 

Click the link and click on the little blue heart at the bottom to like it!

https://rolandinspired.com/portfoli...1wxO4Aw08l_3Eah2rkxkqZ_r9LO7GPdG7dgA95EYwjrU0







Simply follow the link and click the little heart to like my design




Thank you all that helps me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## lesvaches (4/9/19)

done.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (4/9/19)

lesvaches said:


> done.



Awesome, Thanks bud!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (4/9/19)

Up to 18 likes already!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster (4/9/19)

The internet content filter at work is a hole... Ill clicky clicky... Oh wait I have a clever phone... 

DONE brother.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## acorn (4/9/19)

StompieZA said:


> Up to 18 likes already!


21 now 

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## StompieZA (4/9/19)

acorn said:


> 21 now
> 
> Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk



Wow the likes are coming in from all over! Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## StompieZA (4/9/19)

29 now!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Faraaz (4/9/19)

Ah! Nice to see someone here in the signage industry

Liked !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (4/9/19)

Faraaz said:


> Ah! Nice to see someone here in the signage industry
> 
> Liked !



More of a side line passion i have but have done work for various companies local and international

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA (4/9/19)

StompieZA said:


> 29 now!



39 Now!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (4/9/19)

40 now, done

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (4/9/19)

oh click bait, dint see that coming. 
Done !!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (4/9/19)

That's genius! Done.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (4/9/19)

Love T #3 GREAT WORK *****

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/9/19)

Done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance (4/9/19)

Bro, you want my vote its gonna cost you a streetwize two and a t shirt. Its the national standard!

Only joking. Done.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## StompieZA (4/9/19)

Raindance said:


> Bro, you want my vote its gonna cost you a streetwize two and a t shirt. Its the national standard!
> 
> Only joking. Done.
> 
> Regards


Hahahaha thanks!

58 now!! Looking good!! Appreciate all the support guys! 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SparkySA (4/9/19)

lesvaches said:


> done.


Done

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SparkySA (5/9/19)

I have a tip, add 80085 somewhere in all the designs juvenile adults like me would subconsciously read........

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SparkySA (5/9/19)

O ja het jy al my sous getry bra.......

Gee my 'n dodgy review ek dare jou

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Arthster (5/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> O ja het jy al my sous getry bra.......
> 
> Gee my 'n dodgy review ek dare jou



Hy gaan sy like terug trek

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KarlDP (5/9/19)

Done

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (5/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> O ja het jy al my sous getry bra.......
> 
> Gee my 'n dodgy review ek dare jou



Nog nie, Dit steep nog lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SparkySA (5/9/19)

Give it a try and make sure you sit down, be ready to loose your mind,

I call it "MAN BUTTER"

Do start you review with

"I was given MAN BUTTER from Sparky"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SparkySA (5/9/19)

My signature fruity Flav will be called 
ICEWALLOW

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Arthster (5/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> My signature fruity Flav will be called
> ICEWALLOW



I see great things in your future...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SparkySA (5/9/19)

Arthster said:


> I see great things in your future...


Hehehe hehehe,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (5/9/19)

Look mom, I did another one! 

Dont be shy, Go give me a vote!

https://rolandinspired.com/portfolio-item/freedom-to-create-by-renier-van-zijl/

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## SparkySA (5/9/19)

StompieZA said:


> Look mom, I did another one!
> 
> Dont be shy, Go give me a vote!
> 
> ...


Done

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthster (5/9/19)

Done

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (5/9/19)

done

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Jengz (10/9/19)

Done

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (10/9/19)

Love the colours .

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (10/9/19)

Done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (13/9/19)

I don't know how to quick, so I can't help you quick!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (13/9/19)

zadiac said:


> I don't know how to quick, so I can't help you quick!



Lol doesnt matter, Comp has ended and winners were announced last night and sadly i didnt make it from the over 400 entries.

Thanks to everyone that did vote but it wasnt dependent only on votes but each entry was judged by 3 judges with years of experience so they had criteria to meet etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (13/9/19)

StompieZA said:


> Lol doesnt matter, Comp has ended and winners were announced last night and sadly i didnt make it from the over 400 entries.
> 
> Thanks to everyone that did vote but it wasnt dependent only on votes but each entry was judged by 3 judges with years of experience so they had criteria to meet etc.


Not to worry, we all like your designs. Not winning is not the same as loosing. Loosing only happens when you stop trying to win.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA (14/9/19)

Raindance said:


> Not to worry, we all like your designs. Not winning is not the same as loosing. Loosing only happens when you stop trying to win.
> 
> Regards


100% agree and thanks. 

I do alot of design comps on freelancer for fun and i really enjoy it part time, should have become a designer instead hahaha

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz (14/9/19)

StompieZA said:


> 100% agree and thanks.
> 
> I do alot of design comps on freelancer for fun and i really enjoy it part time, should have become a designer instead hahaha
> 
> Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


Do you do designs at all for a living?

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## lesvaches (14/9/19)

i tested it and for every browser you use ie, edge, chrome, firefox, brave, safari, opera you can vote one each and for every device ie. tablet, phone, desktop, server you get a vote so its 7 browsers x 4 x devices = 28 p/p

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (14/9/19)

Jengz said:


> Do you do designs at all for a living?


Not at all, im a networks engineer in telecoms hahaha. But have been designing for a good 5 years part time as a passion and hobby i have

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (14/9/19)

lesvaches said:


> i tested it and for every browser you use ie, edge, chrome, firefox, brave, safari, opera you can vote one each and for every device ie. tablet, phone, desktop, server you get a vote so its 7 browsers x 4 x devices = 28 p/p


Hahahah yeah i figures that out as well hahaha

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (8/10/19)

Did this thing end yet?
I cant seem to get my vote in


----------



## Resistance (8/10/19)




----------



## StompieZA (9/10/19)

Resistance said:


> Did this thing end yet?
> I cant seem to get my vote in



Yeah it ended last month, I did not make place but there was over 400 designs and each one was judged by a panel of experienced designers. But it was a cool experience eitherway.

Thank you to everyone that did vote!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (9/10/19)

Sometimes we're seen by those thats not watching.dont give up you got skills...


StompieZA said:


> Yeah it ended last month, I did not make place but there was over 400 designs and each one was judged by a panel of experienced designers. But it was a cool experience eitherway.
> 
> Thank you to everyone that did vote!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (9/10/19)

Yeah agreed but i love design and hopefully oneday it will be my full time job

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


----------

